# XAMPP Installationsprobleme



## HeinerPyt (23. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich habe unter Win XP prof den XAMPP-win32-1.6.5-installer laufen lassen. Verzeichnis ist C:\xampp. 

Offensichtlich läßt sich aber der Apache nicht starteten. 

wenn ich die apache_start.bat aufrufe kommt ein DOS-Eingabefenster mit der Meldung Apache2 ist starting. Dann erscheint aber ein Windows Fehlerfenster mit der Meldung

The application faild to initialize properly (0x015002)

Wenn ich ok klicke erscheint im Dos Fenster

Apche konnte nicht gestarted werden.


Habe die Installation schon wiederholt. 

Weiß jemand woran das liegt bzw. was ich machen soll?

Danke 
Heiner


----------



## Sinac (23. Januar 2008)

Schau am besten mal in die Logs, eventuell steht da was sionnvolles drinn! Oder ins Eventlog. Bist ja sicherlich Admin auf dem System oder?


----------



## HeinerPyt (23. Januar 2008)

Hi,

danke es geht jetzt. Dieser Link ist sehr hilfreich dabei.

http://www.apachefriends.org/f/viewtopic.php?t=27797

mfg
Heiner


----------

